# Taste for metal?



## zeebee022 (Nov 4, 2010)

I just wanted to see if anybody else has seen this with their cats... Stitch (in the picture below) has a fascination for metal objects. Swipes coins off tables... no big deal, we just make jokes that he needs money. The weird thing just started recently when I caught him actually trying to chew on my new metal dining room table chair. I also witnessed him chewing on my metal framed folding chair (used as a cheap office chair). Just wanted to see what feedback anybody had for me... related stories... or possible issues he may have (i figure its most likely an odd fettish).


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

0_o
My apologies, I don't mean to scare you, but my experience with metal-attracted cats isn't a good one. One of our cats would lick the bottom of the old Farm Sink in our kitchen that had rust on it. A vet visit revealed she was terribly anemic and she eventually required a blood transfusion. Other issues arose and we ended up losing her, but if your cat is just 'playing' and enjoying the metal taste/feel, I don't think I'd worry too much. But if he seems 'intent' and 'focused' on tasting/licking the metal I'd opt for a vet visit and blood test to determine if he is anemic. You may be able to look in his mouth and see if his gums are pink or pale.


----------



## zeebee022 (Nov 4, 2010)

he just seems to really enjoy playing around and biting (I've never seen him licking metal objects). The other day I wasn't thinking and set a small glass of quarters (laundry.. goodie) on the upper deck of the cat tree and he started trying to get the quarters out with his paw. It just seems to be an odd little quirk of his. Maybe he just in a way takes after my fiance a bit (he's a mechanic.. lots of metal objects involved there)


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Usually Paizly's obsession is with licking plastic grocery bags. But if a paper clip falls off my desk, she goes for that.
The first time I realized she was getting into clips, I hadn't realized I had some on the floor. When I saw her walking away from a couple, I panicked and thought maybe she'd eaten one. Rushed her to the vet for X-rays, but luckily (for her, not my checkbook!) everything was clear.


----------

